# New TIG Cart



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Pretty cool little stand,....

My little mig sits on a little steel secretary's typewriter stand, probably from the 40s or so,...
With only 1 drawer, I added a set of angle iron rails down low in the footwell, 'n slide an ole craftsman toolbox in there,...
It ain't much, just more repurposed dumpster finds,... 

I'll try to remember to grab a picture of it, if it ever warms up enough to go play in the garage,....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that is a nice cart, once the get the tank holder on it. 

btw. i use a HF auto dark helmet, and it works well. and i have a miller big window, to compare it to.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I like it too. Nice looking set up.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

would of like to have bought something like what you have but didnt have the money at the time. i modified a old snapon cart. diffidently wouldnt enter it in a show but it works. both the welder and the plasma cutter are bolted down. works for me and really didnt cost much. some day ill buy a nice one like yours.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

@hotrod,
your cart that carries two machines is also good. i also have a plasma cutter, i wish i could neatly have both on one cart. but, i also needed a place to put all my TIG accessories... i might just go buy another cart for my plasma, my back is killing me from lifting my plasma to/from work bench where i keep it.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

yeah i hear you about the weight of the plasma cutter. they are heavier than they look. id liked them to both be at the same height but that would be a really wide cart. at the time i bought my welder i used what i had, an old utility cart, and when i picked up the plasma cutter, well putting it under seemed the easy way to go, plus added weight to the cart to help prevent it form tipping over. hardly use it, otherwise it would be a pain being so low. you can spend days trying to figure out how to set up your tools to have easy access and maneuverability. i bought a second portable air compressor and it took weeks to set it up the way i needed, but then thats some of the fun, that is when it works out. that is a better setup to each have there own cart, with all the accessories. BIGGER GARAGE, BIGGER GARAGE.


----------

